# bekomme keine email versandt unter ispconfig



## Rumpl-X (20. Juni 2019)

auf meinem iphone kommt die fehlermeldung:

der SMTP-Server "s,mtp.server-xyz.de" reagiert nicht. überprüfe deine netzwerkverbindung und das du unter "server für ausgehende e-mails" die richtigen infos eingegeben haben.

und

der IMAP-Server "imap.server-xyz.de" reagiert nicht. überprüfe deine netzwerkverbindung und das du unter "server für eintreffende e-mails" die richtigen infos eingegeben haben.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2019)

Also die erste Adresse hat einen Tippfehler, da gehört kein Komma rein. Und bzgl. der beiden Adressen, hast Du die denn im DNS angelegt und verweisen sie auf die Ip Deines Servers? Du kannst nur Internet Adressen nutzen die es auch gibt, wenn es die nicht gibt wird Dir Dein Emailprogramm zu recht sagen dass es da keinen Server erreichen kann. Und die beiden fetchmail Einträge da, Du willst mail auf dem server selbst abholen um sie auf sich selbst zu speichern? Macht an sich keinen Sinn, außer pop und imap subdomain zeigen auf einen anderen externen Server und der server mail ist ein internet server in Deinem office.

Wenn Du ein Mailkonto haben willst, dann legst Du eine Email Domain an und dann eine mailbox / mail user. Mit fetchmail (also dem automatischen abholen von externen emails von z.B. web.de oder gmail.com und speichern auf dem lokalen server) hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Rumpl-X (3. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gedacht ich werde per Email benachrichtigt wenn neue nachrichten eingehen hab aber keine bekommen deshalb meine späte rückmeldung!!!

Sorry war ein Tipfehler, wie legt man das das an von DNS hab ich keine ahnung, die adresse server-xyz.de gibt es und die gehört mir auch.  habe verstaden war ein denkfehler meiner seits. Wo lege ich denn dann fest wie der pop, imap, smtp server heissen.


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2019)

Zitat von Rumpl-X:


> Sorry war ein Tipfehler, wie legt man das das an von DNS hab ich keine ahnung, die adresse server-xyz.de gibt es und die gehört mir auch. habe verstaden war ein denkfehler meiner seits. Wo lege ich denn dann fest wie der pop, imap, smtp server heissen.


Im DNS und in Deinem Emailprogramm (Thunderbird, Outlook, etc).


----------



## Rumpl-X (4. Juli 2019)

Sorry Missverständniss, wie lege ich fest ob z.b. der popserver (pop.server-xyz.de oder mail.server-xyz.de)  und der imap(imap.server-xyz.de)  und smtp(smtp.server-xyz.de) heisen!!!!


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2019)

Kein Missverständnis, denn genau das habe ich Dir in #4 beschrieben. Ein Pop und imap server haben keinen Namen, die interessiert überhaupt nicht wie Du auf sie zugreifst, kannst auch einfach die IP nehmen. Daher setzt Du den Namen nur im DNS und im Email client.


----------



## Rumpl-X (4. Juli 2019)

jetzt hab ich die beiden fehler:


----------



## Rumpl-X (8. Juli 2019)

hallo!!!!


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2019)

Falscher Nutzername, Falsches Passwort oder Du verweist die genannte Domain auf den falschen server oder Du hast ihn nicht richtig installiert. Schau ins mail.log und poate mal Deine postfix master.cf Datei.


----------



## Rumpl-X (8. Juli 2019)

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem LOG:

Jul  8 06:25:06 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:25:10 mail getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR [AUT$
Jul  8 06:25:10 mail dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (auth failed, 1 attempts$
Jul  8 06:25:10 mail getmail: getmailOperationError error (error resolving name$
Jul  8 06:25:14 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:25:16 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:26:23 mail postfix/anvil[64436]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60$
Jul  8 06:26:23 mail postfix/anvil[64436]: statistics: max connection count 1 f$
Jul  8 06:26:23 mail postfix/anvil[64436]: statistics: max cache size 2 at Jul $
Jul  8 06:28:10 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:28:16 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:28:28 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:28:30 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:30:02 mail postfix/pickup[63438]: 4A8CD62BE3: uid=33 from=<www-data>
Jul  8 06:30:02 mail postfix/cleanup[66327]: 4A8CD62BE3: message-id=<2019070804$
Jul  8 06:30:02 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 4A8CD62BE3: from=<www-data@mail.serve$
Jul  8 06:30:03 mail dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempt$
Jul  8 06:30:03 mail getmail: getmailOperationError error (no address for imaps$
Jul  8 06:30:09 mail getmail: getmailOperationError error (POP error (-ERR [AUT$


Hier die Master.CF

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.
You have new mail.
Last login: Fri Jul  5 15:53:28 2019 from i5387d669.versanet.de
root@mail:~# mc

root@mail:~# cd /etc/postfix/
root@mail:/etc/postfix# cat master.cf
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       1       postscreen
#smtpd     pass  -       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#dnsblog   unix  -       -       -       -       0       dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       -       -       0       tlsproxy
submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    unix  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      unix  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     unix  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}

amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o smtp_bind_address=


127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


127.0.0.1:10027 inet n - n - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
        -o milter_default_action=accept
        -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2019)

Laut log versuchst Du Dich mit falschen Zugangsdaten anzumelden. prüf die mal, der Username ist die vollständige Emailadresse, also inkl @ und domain. Und lösche endlich mal die fetchmail einträge, darüber hatten wir dich schon ganz am anfang gesprochen.


----------



## Rumpl-X (10. Juli 2019)

so jetzt ist gut hab jetzt hundert mal das passwort und den benutzer kontrolliert aber es funzt nicht!!!


----------



## Rumpl-X (10. Juli 2019)

die fetchmail hab ich schon längst rausgenommen.


----------



## florian030 (11. Juli 2019)

versuch mal ein paßwort ohne ausrufezeichen - es gibt ein paar mail-clients, die da etwas eigen sind.


----------



## Rumpl-X (12. Juli 2019)

es funzt, aber es war kein ausrufezeichen es war ein €

danke und gruß

johannes


----------



## Rumpl-X (12. Juli 2019)

sorry zu früh gefreut entpfangen geht versenden nicht


----------



## robotto7831a (14. Juli 2019)

Fehlermeldung? Was sagt das Logfile?


----------



## Rumpl-X (15. Juli 2019)

Jul 15 16:30:10 mail postfix/smtp[21735]: 88EFD6348B: to=<root@mail.server-xyz.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=8.6, delays=0.04/0.01/0/8.5, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 1438962BEE)
Jul 15 16:30:10 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 88EFD6348B: removed
Jul 15 16:30:10 mail postfix/local[21752]: 1438962BEE: to=<root@mail.server-xyz.de>, relay=local, delay=0.04, delays=0.01/0.02/0/0.01, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to mailbox)
Jul 15 16:30:10 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 1438962BEE: removed
Jul 15 16:30:33 mail dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<rumpl-x@server-xyz.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=89.246.11.105, lip=87.106.153.98, mpid=21785, session=<Lx9SGrmN+QBZ9gtp>
Jul 15 16:30:36 mail dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<rumpl-x@server-xyz.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=89.246.11.105, lip=87.106.153.98, mpid=21793, session=<0jmAGrmN/ABZ9gtp>
Jul 15 16:30:51 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[21815]: connect from i59F60B69.versanet.de[89.246.11.105]
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[21815]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from i59F60B69.versanet.de[89.246.11.105]: <rumpl-x@server-xyz.de>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<rumpl-x@server-xyz.de> to=<all@netxlan.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<[10.0.0.70]>
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/submission/smtpd[21815]: 0987762BEE: client=i59F60B69.versanet.de[89.246.11.105], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=rumpl-x@server-xyz.de
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/cleanup[21731]: 0987762BEE: message-id=<77DAF3C8-5095-4926-A6A0-4E6A22A76974@server-xyz.de>
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 0987762BEE: from=<rumpl-x@server-xyz.de>, size=722, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtpd[21820]: connect from mail.server-xyz.de[127.0.0.1]
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtpd[21820]: 468196348B: client=mail.server-xyz.de[127.0.0.1]
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/cleanup[21731]: 468196348B: message-id=<77DAF3C8-5095-4926-A6A0-4E6A22A76974@server-xyz.de>
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 468196348B: from=<rumpl-x@server-xyz.de>, size=1177, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtpd[21820]: disconnect from mail.server-xyz.de[127.0.0.1]
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail amavis[129922]: (129922-14) Passed CLEAN {RelayedOutbound}, ORIGINATING LOCAL [89.246.11.105]:52734 [89.246.11.105] <rumpl-x@server-xyz.de> -> <all@netxlan.de>, Queue-ID: 0987762BEE, Message-ID: <77DAF3C8-5095-4926-A6A0-4E6A22A76974@server-xyz.de>, mail_id: Ecn2nlYEAph2, Hits: -1, size: 722, queued_as: 468196348B, 232 ms
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtp[21735]: 0987762BEE: to=<all@netxlan.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026, delay=0.29, delays=0.06/0/0.01/0.23, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10027): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 468196348B)
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/qmgr[29495]: 0987762BEE: removed
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtp[21821]: 468196348B: host mx00.gmx.net[212.227.15.10] refused to talk to me: 554-gmx.net (mxgmx014) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554-Bad DNS PTR resource record. 554 For explanation visit http://postmaster.gmx.com/en/error-messages?ip=87.106.153.98&c=rdns
Jul 15 16:30:52 mail postfix/smtp[21821]: 468196348B: to=<all@netxlan.de>, relay=mx01.gmx.net[212.227.17.4]:25, delay=0.06, delays=0.01/0.01/0.03/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (host mx01.gmx.net[212.227.17.4] refused to talk to me: 554-gmx.net (mxgmx116) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554-Bad DNS PTR resource record. 554 For explanation visit http://postmaster.gmx.com/en/error-messages?ip=87.106.153.98&c=rdns)
You have new mail in /var/mail/root
root@mail:~#


----------



## Rumpl-X (15. Juli 2019)

habs geschalfft eeennndddlliiiccchhh,

bei ionos muste noch reverse-dns eingerichtet werden!!!!


----------



## robotto7831a (15. Juli 2019)

Steht ja auch in der Fehlermeldung.


----------

